# What skis/snowboards do you hold in your quiver?



## Boston Bulldog (Oct 9, 2012)

2015 Blizzard Brahma (88.0) 180cm
Atomic Vantage (100) 180cm

Former:


----------



## HD333 (Oct 10, 2012)

Burton Super Model 165cm
Rossi One 161cm (rock board)
k2 Apache Recons 178cm


----------



## Nick (Oct 10, 2012)

Presently my Atomic Crimson Ti's. Also still have an older pair of Atomic Beta Ride 9.22's, but those are basically retired .... 

Looking at possibly picking up something AT this year. Totally undecided on what.


----------



## Hawkshot99 (Oct 10, 2012)

Currently have Atomic gs race skis and some Scott P4's witj Marker Dukes

I am getting Volkl Kendos to replace my Blizzard Bushwackers. And selling my Atomic D2 82's as i didnt use them enough last year.


----------



## wa-loaf (Oct 10, 2012)

Volkl RaceTiger GS race stock from 06/07
Volkl RaceTiger Speedwalls 11/12's
Fischer Progressor 9 09/10s
Salomon Enduro 85 10/11's
Fischer Watea 94 09/10's
K2 Merlin V 96/97's ... ok don't use these anymore ...


----------



## SKIQUATTRO (Oct 10, 2012)

tele Rossi Powderbirds (dont know why they are called 'powderbirds' they are 76 at the waist
tele Line Elizabeths

Atomic Sugar Daddies
Volkl AC3


----------



## bdfreetuna (Oct 10, 2012)

See below.   80 / 185's


----------



## Cannonball (Oct 10, 2012)

It's fluid and always in a state of transition through swaps and sales.  Some of the guys on here I ski with will laugh.  But in general I like to keep:

- XC/light BC gear.  Currently Fisher OuttaBounds wax.
- AT gear.  Currently K2 Public Enemy's with AT bindings.
- Tele gear. Currently none.
- Bigger resort skis.  Currently Dynastar Huge Troubles 185's
- A fleet of snowboards. Currently Arbor, Inca, and Salomon in 161-166 ranges.  A split may be added at any time.


----------



## 57stevey (Oct 11, 2012)

'09 Nordica Afterburner 178

Might be in the market for an older (read: cheap) 70mm ski around 15 meters, stiff, like a Nord SUV14. 170-ish


----------



## rev bubba (Oct 14, 2012)

Blizzard Bonafide: 180 cm
Blizzard G Force Pro: 174 cm


----------



## Terry (Oct 14, 2012)

Line Prophet 100
Solomon Enduro xt 800
Rossi z9
Solomon Xscream


----------



## Rambo (Oct 14, 2012)

I have 6 pairs: 
1pr. - Volant Super 1 - 198cm (1998 model). 
3 pairs -  Volant Power Karves all 193cm (1997 & 1999 models). 
1pr. - Dynastar Intuitiv 74 - 188cm (2002/03 model). 
1pr.- K2 Axis XP- 174cm (2003 model).


----------



## ERJ-145CA (Oct 14, 2012)

Fischer Watea 78 (2009) - 167 cm
Fischer Watea 78 (2010) - 174 cm

I liked the 167s so much but I wanted longer so the next season I got the 174s.  Now my 167s are my early and late season skis.


----------



## WWF-VT (Oct 15, 2012)

Rambo said:


> I have 6 pairs:
> 1pr. - Volant Super 1 - 198cm (1998 model).
> 3 pairs -  Volant Power Karves all 193cm (1997 & 1999 models).
> 1pr. - Dynastar Intuitiv 74 - 188cm (2002/03 model).
> 1pr.- K2 Axis XP- 174cm (2003 model).



Is that a museum picture or what you currently ski?


----------



## Rambo (Oct 15, 2012)

WWF-VT said:


> Is that a museum picture or what you currently ski?



I currently ski on these. At least they are all parabolic shaped skis. I see some skiers still on the older, "straight skis".


----------



## snowmonster (Oct 16, 2012)

All Rossignol line-up:

165 R11 Mutix (118/70/102)
168 B4 (122/94/112)

And the holy trinity mounted with Dukes:

174 Bandit Squad (130/100/120) 
176 S7 Caballero (145/115/123)  
178 RC112 Phantom(140/112/120)


----------



## KD7000 (Oct 17, 2012)

More of a family collection rather than a quiver.  Good stuff mixed with beaters.  I had to go downstairs and shoot a picture because I couldn't actually remember everything down there.

From L to R:

115cm Snowjam snowboard (daughter's)
189cm Rossi BC 70's (mine)
100cm Rossi XJ (waiting)
164cm Atomic Nomads (mine)
112cm K2 Omni (daughter's)
130cm Volkl ACjr (waiting)
80cm Volant Machete (son's)
167cm K2 Synchros (mine)
160cm Lib Tech Lando Phoenix (mine)



Not pictured:  
205cm Rossi xc skis
195cm Asnes xc skis
130cm ? kid's size xc skis


----------



## Philpug (Oct 18, 2012)

Skis:
Kastle MX78 176cm W/ Kti12
Blizzard Bonafide 180cm w/ FKS150
Blizzard Bonafide 180cm w/Look Pivot 14 
Blizzard Gunsmoke 186cm w/Look Pivot15 
The Ski 180cm w/ Spademan S4
Rossignol 4S 203cm w/ Marker MRR

Boots:
Tecnica Cochise 120
Tecnica Inferno 130
Nordica Patron Pro
Dalbello KR2 Pro


----------



## Madroch (Oct 18, 2012)

Skis

Fischer rx6
Fischer wc rc
Fischer motive 84
Dynastar twisters

Boots
Lange wc 160 zb


----------



## Trekchick (Oct 18, 2012)

rev bubba said:


> Blizzard Bonafide: 180 cm
> Blizzard G Force Pro: 174 cm


Very nice compliment to each other ^^

Mine:
Kastle LX82 164 - Frontside
Blizzard Samba 166 - Daily Driver
Blizzard Dakota 170 - Big Mountain/Crud busting
DPS Yvette Pure - Powder Baby!
Rossi ROC - Retro Day 
TheSki Nano - Because everyone needs a The Ski


----------



## Nick (Oct 18, 2012)

Kastle skis have me intrigued ... 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Philpug (Oct 18, 2012)

Nick said:


> Kastle skis have me intrigued ...


As well they should, damn fine skis. Particularly the RX/MX/FX/LX


----------



## NotEasyBeingGreen (Oct 25, 2012)

Head XRC 149
Nordica Drive 147


----------



## WWF-VT (Oct 26, 2012)

Fischer RX8 
Fischer Watea 78
Volkl Bridge


----------



## BackLoafRiver (Oct 26, 2012)

Volkl Mantra
Armada TST

Looking to pick up a pair of AC 50's or Magnum 8.7's used


----------



## riverc0il (Oct 27, 2012)

Nick said:


> Kastle skis have me intrigued ...


They'll have you poor if you keep being intrigued.... :lol:

As for myself, I really slimmed things down:

Atomic Theory 186 w/Look Pivots
G3 Tonic 185 w/Dynafit Verticals

I have another half dozen skis in the attic. I'd still use my Legend 8000s with Fritschis for July Tuckerman turns as well.


----------



## Boston Bulldog (Nov 3, 2012)

Should I try Telemarks this year?


----------



## Nick (Nov 3, 2012)

I'm thinking of an AT set this year ..... 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## PWDR8S (Nov 3, 2012)

Lemme see here.....

Alpine:
210cm Broderna Sandstroms 100% Hickory / Cable Bindings
175cm Olin Mark IV / Look Nevada Bindings
175cm Salomon Scream 10 Pilot X-Tra Hots 116-82-108 / S912TI
186cm Salomon Scream 10Pilots 109-70-101 / S912TI / Limited Edition
195cm Lunatic Fringe - Dark Star / Salomon 957 / Limited Edition #163/1000 (Based on Olin Mark VI - softer tail)
200cm K2 TN'COMP 7.3 / 360 Tyrolia
180cm Dynastar Omesoft Classic / Look Nevada
180cm Unknown wooden planks

Telemark:
195cm K2 Piste Off Telemark / G3
174cm K2 Super Stinx Telemark / BD01

AT:
164cm Ski Trab - Piuma DUO sint aero 105/102-73-89 / Dynafit TLT (total weight 5.4lbs incl binders)
174cm Movement -Sluff / Naxo 02  (serves as my AT AND alpine/slackcountry setup)

XC/Touring:
195cm Madshus - Backcountry Series 930 Pellestove / waxless / NNN-BC
200cm Madshus - Backcountry Series 666 touring skis / waxable/ NNN-BC

I'm sure there are a couple missing.  For now my newest are the Movement Sluffs... Nice midfats!  Cruise through any crud!


----------



## Skimaine (Nov 4, 2012)

Volkl Bridge - Soft snow
Volkl AC3 - Rock skis
TBD - Hard snow (maybe Blizzard Magnum 8.0 TI)


----------



## 57stevey (Nov 13, 2012)

SUV Steve said:


> '09 Nordica Afterburner 178
> 
> Might be in the market for an older (read: cheap) 70mm ski around 15 meters, stiff, like a Nord SUV14. 170-ish



Just picked up an 05? 06? Dobermann RC Pro 170. These should slay that ice! Quiver, w00t


----------



## SKIQUATTRO (Nov 14, 2012)

volkl ac3
atomic sugar daddy

tele
rossi powderbirds w/ hammerhead
line elizabeth w/ hammerhead


----------



## skiNEwhere (Nov 17, 2012)

From left to right, some random ski's I bought from a rental shop for rock ski's, the massive K2 Pontoon's, and the Bent Gate Tele ski's. Notably absent were my Salomon Foil 1080's which went MIA last season


----------



## Boston Bulldog (Nov 25, 2012)

Bought myself some new Nordica Cruise NF5's. 90 give. These boots should last a few years.


----------



## ScottySkis (Nov 25, 2012)

Sent from my ADR6410LVW using Tapatalk 2

Dynastar legend.


----------



## tarponhead (Nov 25, 2012)

Line prophet 90s
fischer progressor 9s
Rossi S7 (bought these after JP uber dump feb 2012)


----------



## Bene288 (Nov 26, 2012)

Atomic Theory -186
Elan Gsx - 182

Haven't had the Elans out in quite some time..


----------



## jaehok (Nov 27, 2012)

Park setup - k2 park star
All mountain hybrid camber - ride dh2
All mountain camber - ride society


----------



## Skimaine (Dec 9, 2012)

Skimaine said:


> Volkl Bridge - Soft snow
> Volkl AC3 - Rock skis
> TBD - Hard snow (maybe Blizzard Magnum 8.0 TI)



Pulled the trigger on the Blizzard Magnum 8.0 ti.


----------



## Mpdsnowman (Dec 10, 2012)

Left to right..

Burton Canyon 162. Stiff board perfect for long powder runs. Bought it at a garage sale for30 bucks. My son is a lot bigger and taller than me so that is his powder board.

Flow Merc 156. This is a hybrid I use this as a powder board. The Camber/Rocker combination makes turning easy.

Flow Merc 153. Same board just smaller. Used primarily for glades and groomer days. My everyday board.

Element dbx 149. Standard Camber, great for glades because it is short. Nice park board if I wanted one lol. I used this primarily out west when I did some BC. Its small enough to strap on my back but really isnt the best for powder in those conditions..


When I skied I ran k2 160's. I really like that line..


----------



## 57stevey (Dec 10, 2012)

Skimaine said:


> Pulled the trigger on the Blizzard Magnum 8.0 ti.



That was one of my fav's at last year's demos... stout but not punishingly so. Nice choice!


----------



## Dubld (Dec 10, 2012)

2004 WorldCup Fischers, so light and they have so mush snap to themm so far great for rec. and back country.


----------



## Edd (Dec 11, 2012)

That I'll definitely use this year:

Volkl Kendos 170
K2 Hardsides 174

I can't see using my Legend 8000s again but I have a soft spot for my ugly K2 Public Enemies. They are crazy fun for slush and powder.


----------



## SkiingInABlueDream (Dec 11, 2012)

Volkl Mantra 177, last season's with the new tip rocker
K2 SETH'd 190
Fischer Watea 94

I find the Mantras don't carve the way I expected them to, but they're great in choppy cut up snow that's not yet bumps. And they're a bit of work in deep, tight bumps.
I bought the SETHed's a year ago and they have zero runs on them.
The Wateas became beaters after some major edge damage.


----------



## Skimaine (Dec 11, 2012)

SUV Steve said:


> That was one of my fav's at last year's demos... stout but not punishingly so. Nice choice!



Agreed.  Good description of the Blizzard Mag 8.0.  Good hard snow grip, but still lively.  Also has enough early rise to make light chop manageable.


----------



## carbonXshell (Dec 12, 2012)

I mainly use these...


----------



## jrmagic (Dec 20, 2012)

I have a few but really only 3 i ever use.

Atomic SL 11 Racestock I think 59 under foot for days when the softest snow you find is EC hardpack
Nordica Hot rod Jet Fuel 78 underfoot normal conditions
Moment Ruby 110 underfoot for soft snow


----------



## bigbog (Jan 3, 2013)

ERJ-145CA said:


> Fischer Watea 78 (2009) - 167 cm
> Fischer Watea 78 (2010) - 174 cm
> 
> I liked the 167s so much but I wanted longer so the next season I got the 174s.  Now my 167s are my early and late season skis.


This season's Watea's longitudinal flex is nice for the daily driver/carver.  Only got a chance to see/hold some 88s, but even they seemed pretty capable for inbounds.  Also got a good look/feel of the S7 and a few others that look promising for off-resort.


----------



## mrksn (Jan 3, 2013)

My quiver.. (minus the salomons)


----------



## Mullen (Jan 7, 2013)

I've got 2 rides right now.  
Capita NAS 159 - My freeride charging board.  Setup with Rome Arsenal Bindings.  It's a little on the stiffer side holds a great line and halls azz. 

Nitro T2 - 157 - I think it's a 2006 or 2007 regular camber twin tip, soft board super fun and playful.  Don't really ride it much other than early/late season.  Kinda beat up but still has some life left in it.


----------



## Bom (Jan 8, 2013)

I've been riding the Rossi Premier 158 with custom bindings (general lee style) for about 8 years. Fastest board I ever owned, but punishes mercilessly on mistakes. Just bought the new Nitro Eero Ettala 155 with zero bindings. Experience anyone?


----------



## St. Bear (Jan 8, 2013)

Quiver of 1

Palmer P01 All Mountain Titanials

Thanks to Puck It


----------



## Boston Bulldog (Jan 10, 2013)

Those look like some nice skis!


----------



## Boston Bulldog (Jan 10, 2013)

How do they react to bumps?


----------



## St. Bear (Jan 11, 2013)

Boston Bulldog said:


> How do they react to bumps?



Are you asking me? I got them at the end of last year, so I've only used them for 4 days. I did ski some soft bumps at Whiteface in March and some harder bumps at Black Mt over New Years, and they performed very well. They're supposed to be reinforced with titanium to make them stiffer, but I think they're a very flexible ski. Keep in mind, however, that I'm not the greatest bump skier, so I could be way off.

I know this is a gaper thing to say, but I also like the clean and simple design.  I'm somewhat of a contrarian, and I love that nobody has heard of Palmer skis before.


----------



## JDMRoma (Jan 30, 2013)

My Cruising skis are 2011 Volkl AC50s 170's, its like skiing on Rails at high speeds ! Love them.
Just picked up some powder skis 2 weeks ago, 2011 Volkl Gotama's in a 178. The Goats are Rockered and
turn on a dime...excellent in the glades so far...although only limited time on them.
Hope to get back to Steamboat with them next year, that will be the ultimate test !


----------



## Boston Bulldog (Oct 10, 2013)

Any thing new? I only upgraded my helmet so it looks like the ski upgrades will have to wait until next year!


----------



## jrmagic (Oct 10, 2013)

Boston Bulldog said:


> Any thing new? I only upgraded my helmet so it looks like the ski upgrades will have to wait until next year!


Doh! Thanks for reminding me. Mine cracked in a crash last year. I need to get a new one before the season starts.


----------



## wa-loaf (Oct 11, 2013)

Churning the quiver right now. Hopefully have a new set-up by ski season.


----------



## Mullen (Oct 11, 2013)

My new Never Summer SL just arrived!


----------



## buellski (Oct 11, 2013)

Warrantied my old Bonafides for a new pair.  The skis are great but the topsheets on the old ones had started to delaminate.  Thank you Blizzard!


----------



## thetrailboss (Oct 11, 2013)

The 2013-2014 Lineup:

Head iM76 Monster--170 cm
Volkl Tigershark 12.0--168 cm
Head Monster 102sw-183 cm
Head Joe 105--181 cm
Head Hammered 115--181 cm (new for this season)

Rock skis:

Head iM75 Monster--170 cm

More info on the Head Hammered:





Silly skis:

Atomic PrimeX (110 cm!)


----------



## Hawkshot99 (Oct 11, 2013)

I am a gear whore.....

Last year my new Volkl Kendos broke on the sidewall at the end of the year. So they sent me a 2014 pair.
I resieved my new Rossi Soul7's in the mail yesterday. I am going to transfer my marker Duke binding over to them and get a new pair of skins.
 I also just got the order form this morning for a pair of Fischer GS race skis.

2014 volkl kendo 177
2014 rossi soul 7 180 w/ dukes
2014 fischer rc4 gs 180

 I think I may have a problem...


----------



## wa-loaf (Oct 11, 2013)

Hawkshot99 said:


> 2014 rossi soul 7 180 w/ dukes.



I'm planning on getting these, but I was thinking 188. You are a bigger guy than me so you are making me rethink the length I want. Why the 180's?


----------



## Hawkshot99 (Oct 11, 2013)

wa-loaf said:


> I'm planning on getting these, but I was thinking 188. You are a bigger guy than me so you are making me rethink the length I want. Why the 180's?



I am coming off a 181 twin as my fatty. I have never liked super long skis in general. It all comes down to a preference I guess. I demoed the 180 and poved them, so stuck to that size. If I was west and did more open skiing I would most likely get the 188 cm pair.
I am definatly a big guy, but prefer my 177 kendo over the 18?, and the same on my race skis. Maybe its the slightly smaller radius, not sure. 

Sent from my SGH-S959G using Tapatalk 2


----------



## wa-loaf (Oct 11, 2013)

Hawkshot99 said:


> I am coming off a 181 twin as my fatty. I have never liked super long skis in general. It all comes down to a preference I guess. I demoed the 180 and poved them, so stuck to that size. If I was west and did more open skiing I would most likely get the 188 cm pair.
> I am definatly a big guy, but prefer my 177 kendo over the 18?, and the same on my race skis. Maybe its the slightly smaller radius, not sure.
> 
> Sent from my SGH-S959G using Tapatalk 2



My Wateas are 186 (were if I can sell them ...) and that size was never an issue to me. But I had a pair of 185 Enduros that I thought were too big, traded those in for the 178. I'm a little torn, but think I'm going to stick with the 188, I saw one guy on epicski is getting both 180 for backcountry and 188 for inbounds.


----------



## Hawkshot99 (Oct 11, 2013)

wa-loaf said:


> My Wateas are 186 (were if I can sell them ...) and that size was never an issue to me. But I had a pair of 185 Enduros that I thought were too big, traded those in for the 178. I'm a little torn, but think I'm going to stick with the 188, I saw one guy on epicski is getting both 180 for backcountry and 188 for inbounds.



As a east cost skier I dont really buy a powder ski for a resort. You might get lucky to get in 2-3 runs before its all tracked out. I do more backcountry touring, and prefere to be able to turn tighter in spots.
For the resort powder day I will "suffer" with them slightly shorter.
Sent from my SGH-S959G using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Madroch (Oct 12, 2013)

Fischer rx6- 170
Dynastar twister-168
Fischer wc rc- 170
Fischer motive 84- 182
Volkl racetiger gsr- 187


----------



## snowmonster (Oct 14, 2013)

After paring down the quiver, I still have what I refer to as Rossignol's holy trinity (circa 2010):

174 B Squad with Dukes
176 Caballero S7 with Dukes
178 RC 112 with Barons

They will be on snow again someday.


----------



## wa-loaf (Oct 18, 2013)

Pulling the trigger on some Soul 7s this weekend!


----------



## Hawkshot99 (Oct 18, 2013)

wa-loaf said:


> Pulling the trigger on some Soul 7s this weekend!



Nice. What size?

Sent from my SGH-S959G using Tapatalk 2


----------



## wa-loaf (Oct 18, 2013)

Hawkshot99 said:


> Nice. What size?
> 
> Sent from my SGH-S959G using Tapatalk 2



Going with the 188. Never had trouble in the trees with the 186 Wateas and these are so much lighter and have a shorter running length. Evo.com has last years Marker Griffons on sale for $150 so I grabbed a pair to use here.


----------



## Boston Bulldog (Oct 18, 2013)

I have to admit that I'm fingering the trigger for the Experience 88's. Beautiful all mountain skis: http://www.rossignol.com/US/US/experience-88_RACEH02_product_alpine-men-skis.html

These guys cost a pretty penny, but if I can nab a deal I'll add these in an instant.


----------



## gladerider (Oct 19, 2013)

burton custom with drake podium
ride kink with drake podium
burton hero with burton cartel
ride dh2 with burton p1.1
salomon scream 10 pilot with s912ti


----------



## jack97 (Oct 19, 2013)

hmm...... skis in my quiver;

Dynastar twister with green white splash paint graphics, dead as doornail with a bent tip, been my rock skis for too long

Dynastar twister with retro graphic, maybe my next rock ski

Dynastar twister japanese 6th sense graphic, just got them mounted with z12 bindings, lightest setup I have. 

Around these neck of the woods, still don't know why going fat is in


----------



## twinplanx (Oct 20, 2013)

jack97 said:


> hmm...
> 
> Around these neck of the woods, still don't know why going fat is in



Because going long is passe' & No one is skiing 200cm skis anymore. 

I have a Nordica Supercharger setup with good bindings. At 98mm underfoot it is my go to ski on all but the firmest of days.  
I have a Sollaman X-Scream with those fancy torsion bar things with decent bindings that is my rock ski. 

And at the end of last season I picked up a K2 xtm to replace the PE that I broke :-( although this was not the ski I had hoped it was at less the 100$ I couldn't pass it up... 


Sent from my SCH-S735C using Tapatalk


----------



## andrec10 (Oct 20, 2013)

Rock Skis....Rossi CX80's
All Mtn Nordica Firearrow 84 EDT's
Nordica SL World Cup skis
Nordica GS World Cup Skis.....Vroom Vroom!!!


----------



## The Sneak (Oct 27, 2013)

2009 Line Prophet 90 / griffons 172cm
2013 Line Prophet 90 / griffons 172cm < -- the new version with tip rocker etc. I bought them as last season's leftovers, got a great deal. Bindings being mounted this week. A little concerned after reading they are not as stiff as the orig version.


----------



## soposkier (Oct 30, 2013)

2013 Dynastar Cham 97 184 - demoed at saddleback on my last day of the season and made the purchase
2008 Scott Mission 183 - rock skis
Rossignol Rebel 177 - keep these around just in case


----------



## Warp Daddy (Oct 30, 2013)

Peddle to the metal all the time ergo 2 prs of Atomic SX 10's


----------



## wa-loaf (Oct 31, 2013)

So the three skis on the left are basically my quiver for the year:
Volkls for racing, Progressors for groomer days, and Soul 7's for pretty much anything else. The Enduros I sold to a friend and I'm still trying to unload the Wateas.


----------



## hammer (Oct 31, 2013)

First year with a "quiver"...


Fischer Progressor 9+ 170cm, which was my only ski last season
Fischer Motive 88 176 cm, new ski to try out when not out on hardpack groomers


----------



## Edd (Oct 31, 2013)

wa-loaf said:


> So the three skis on the left are basically my quiver for the year:
> Volkls for racing, Progressors for groomer days, and Soul 7's for pretty much anything else. The Enduros I sold to a friend and I'm still trying to unload the Wateas.
> 
> View attachment 9438



Which Progressors are those?  I was considering the 900s for hardback days.


----------



## wa-loaf (Oct 31, 2013)

Edd said:


> Which Progressors are those?  I was considering the 900s for hardback days.



It's the 9+ and has a 70mm waist.


----------



## BackLoafRiver (Nov 7, 2013)

Latest addition to the family. 

Just picked them up tonight.


----------



## Skimaine (Nov 8, 2013)

BackLoafRiver said:


> Latest addition to the family. View attachment 9469
> 
> Just picked them up tonight.



Nice.  Way to pull the trigger.


----------



## Madroch (Nov 8, 2013)




----------



## wa-loaf (Nov 11, 2013)

Madroch said:


>



Lots of skinny skis!


----------



## C-Rex (Nov 11, 2013)

08 Burton Custom 158 w/ CO2's
09 Burton T6 156
05 Palmer Carbon Circle 154

I also have a Ride and an old Evol that I learned on but those have been retired to the wall of fame.  After 5 seasons, the Custom is pretty beat up, but it rode so well that I haven't even considered a new board until this year.  I'm looking at a few boards right now with the Jones Mountain Twin and a few different Lib Tech's in the lead.  I hope to add a split in the future but I can't justify the cost at the moment.


----------



## Madroch (Nov 11, 2013)

wa-loaf said:


> Lots of skinny skis!



Very true- motives are the "fattest" at 84-- was going to go wider this year but couldn't pass up the volkls new at $85 (flat).


----------



## planb420 (Nov 12, 2013)

2009 Burton X8 155 (Malivitas)
2012 Burton NUG 146 (Malavitas)
2011 Burton Roadsoda 152 (Malavitas)
2013 Burton Superhero 151 (Malavitas)
2011 Burton Whammy Bar 153 (Un incs)


----------



## wa-loaf (Nov 14, 2013)

Edd said:


> Which Progressors are those?  I was considering the 900s for hardback days.



The Clymb has them for $480 http://www.theclymb.com/all/brand-e...w.theclymb.com/all/7230/snow-hardgoods/page/2


----------



## Edd (Nov 14, 2013)

wa-loaf said:


> The Clymb has them for $480 http://www.theclymb.com/all/brand-e...w.theclymb.com/all/7230/snow-hardgoods/page/2



Never been to that site. They're asking for a log in to see this. Nice price.


----------



## C-Rex (Nov 16, 2013)

C-Rex said:


> 08 Burton Custom 158 w/ CO2's
> 09 Burton T6 156
> 05 Palmer Carbon Circle 154
> 
> I also have a Ride and an old Evol that I learned on but those have been retired to the wall of fame.  After 5 seasons, the Custom is pretty beat up, but it rode so well that I haven't even considered a new board until this year.  I'm looking at a few boards right now with the Jones Mountain Twin and a few different Lib Tech's in the lead.  I hope to add a split in the future but I can't justify the cost at the moment.



Just added a '14 Lib Tech Travis Rice Pro Horsepower 153 to the quiver!  Got it for $379 (retail $700) thanks to the guys at Colorado Ski and Bike!  Can't wait to hit Killington with it tomorrow!!!!


----------



## C-Rex (Nov 16, 2013)

Edd said:


> Never been to that site. They're asking for a log in to see this. Nice price.



Bookmark it.  Lots of awesome deals to be had.


----------



## Skimaine (Nov 16, 2013)

Blizzard Magnum 8.0 TI - Hard snow
Volkl Bridge - Soft snow
Volkl AC30 - Lack of snow


----------



## Boston Bulldog (Nov 22, 2013)

wa-loaf said:


> The Clymb has them for $480 http://www.theclymb.com/all/brand-e...w.theclymb.com/all/7230/snow-hardgoods/page/2



Thanks for the link!


----------



## Edd (Nov 26, 2013)

wa-loaf said:


> So the three skis on the left are basically my quiver for the year:
> Volkls for racing, Progressors for groomer days, and Soul 7's for pretty much anything else. The Enduros I sold to a friend and I'm still trying to unload the Wateas.
> 
> View attachment 9438



Did you demo the Soul 7s last season?  They caught my eye when first released and I've been reading some reviews the last couple of days that make me really curious. Unimportantly, the graphics and the whole look of the ski hits me just right.


----------



## St. Bear (Nov 26, 2013)

Edd said:


> Unimportantly, the graphics and the whole look of the ski hits me just right.



Just as unimportantly, I'm the opposite.  I loved the Saw splatter serial killer look of the past years, and I'm turned off by the contemporary colored tip with R.


----------



## wa-loaf (Nov 26, 2013)

Edd said:


> Did you demo the Soul 7s last season?  They caught my eye when first released and I've been reading some reviews the last couple of days that make me really curious. Unimportantly, the graphics and the whole look of the ski hits me just right.



Demoed them at Wachusett of all places. Wasn't even looking for them, but it was dumping there and they handed them to me to try. So I got to test them in 1 foot of powder. They were really fun, light, easy to turn, good in the bumps, and seemed to carve pretty well for what they are. Best ski I was on all day and I skied about 8 skis on that occasion.


----------



## gmcunni (Dec 6, 2013)

my Christmas present arrived
2013 Line Prophet 98 + 2014 Marker Griffon


----------



## KD7000 (Dec 7, 2013)

My 2013/2014 family quiver is similar to last year.


From L to R:

115cm Snowjam snowboard (waiting)
122cm Burton Chopper (daughter's)
100cm Rossi XJ (son's)
120cm Nordica Hot Rod (daughter's)
130cm Volkl ACjr (waiting, my daughter may be on these by mid-season)
164cm Atomic Nomad (mine)
167cm K2 Syncro (for sale)
160cm Lib Tech Lando Phoenix (mine)

Not pictured:
189cm Rossi BC 70 (mine)
195cm Asnes xc skis (wife's)
130cm kid's xc skis
112cm K2 Omni (on loan to a friend's kid for the season.)


----------



## derivative666 (Dec 7, 2013)

Skis
Volkl Kendo 191 w/ Look Pivot 14
Volkl Shiro 193 w/ Look Pivot 14
Boots
Dalbello Panterra 120


----------



## Cannonball (Dec 7, 2013)

Snowboards:
​Arbor Element 166. SOMEBODY BUY THIS $225!!
Prior Khyber 161 Splitboard
Inca 163
Ride 161
Salomon 163

Skis
Alpine: Dynastar Huge Trouble 185
AT: K2 Public Enemy
XC: Fisher OuttaBounds


Plus all the wife's stuff mixed in...


----------



## Bom (Jan 6, 2014)

Last year's Nitro Ettala - it's a monstah. Haven't had much powder so far. Looking forward to riding it in some deep pow.


----------



## billski (Jan 6, 2014)

these threads are always a burglar's delight.  Now what did you say your address was?


----------



## Hawkshot99 (Jan 6, 2014)

billski said:


> these threads are always a burglar's delight.  Now what did you say your address was?



I have never seen anyone post their address on here.... But mine are not even stored at my home.

Sent from my SGH-S959G using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Bom (Jan 6, 2014)

billski said:


> these threads are always a burglar's delight.  Now what did you say your address was?



I also have a mean pug dog guarding the goods, just sayin'.


----------



## St. Bear (Jan 6, 2014)

Bill,

You're welcome to come down and take my skis.

I love them, but it would be a great excuse to upgrade.


----------



## wa-loaf (Jan 7, 2014)

Down to three: 180 Volkl RaceTiger GS, 175 Fischer Progressor 9, 188 Rossi Soul 7.


----------



## twinplanx (Jan 7, 2014)

bigbog said:


> 115(Dynastar)



115? Is that a typo? 

Sent from my SCH-S735C using Tapatalk


----------



## bigbog (Jan 8, 2014)

twinplanx said:


> 115? Is that a typo?
> 
> Sent from my SCH-S735C using Tapatalk



Nope.... maybe a little big in TR = ~30m+ but isn't stiff, and was a steal...  Have skins just need to grab some AT bindings and will be set.


----------



## twinplanx (Jan 8, 2014)

Durp, I read that wrong :-( 

 thought 115 was the length lol

Sent from my SCH-S735C using Tapatalk


----------



## SnwBrdr (Jan 14, 2014)

153 Atomic Kumicho http://www.sportware.sk/snowboard-atomic-kumicho-158-3804.html


----------



## Madroch (Feb 2, 2014)

Added today- line sick day 95 in 179


----------



## Richie_khan1991 (Feb 2, 2014)

Arbor coda 157


----------



## Terry (Feb 16, 2014)

Just added line influence 115's to the quiver.


----------



## BackLoafRiver (Mar 8, 2014)

@madroch - how do you like the sick days?


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## derivative666 (Mar 8, 2014)

Just added ON3P Jeronimo's 186


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------



## wa-loaf (Mar 25, 2014)

Filled out the quiver with some Watea 84s. Bindings are in their way too.




Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## skiNEwhere (Mar 25, 2014)

Was able to buy soul 7's with marker duke bindings from a guy who only used them once(he got injured) for $800, so now I have 4. Was debating between the 180 and 188s for a while, demoed both and ultimately went with the 188's

Think I got a pretty good deal considering it was still winter


----------



## St. Bear (Mar 25, 2014)

Adding some powder skis this summer/fall.

I only say this because I've heard that you're more likely to realize a goal if you put it in writing.

Just don't tell my wife.


----------



## derivative666 (Mar 25, 2014)

I have some Volkl Shiros 193 w/ Look P14's for sale. Skied on 1 day


----------



## Not Sure (Mar 25, 2014)

skiNEwhere said:


> Was able to buy soul 7's with marker duke bindings from a guy who only used them once(he got injured) for $800, so now I have 4. Was debating between the 180 and 188s for a while, demoed both and ultimately went with the 188's
> 
> Think I got a pretty good deal considering it was still winter


Marker Dukes.....got some 2yrs ago and could'nt be happier, I wanted to have a set of bindings that I would'nt blow out of in a no fall zone. Have'nt released since I got them, minor little fall or two but definately a sturdy pice of equipment!
Downside is the weight, between my skis,boots and bindings 11.5 lbs a pice. I work my butt off backcountry but most of my sking is area.


----------



## wa-loaf (Mar 25, 2014)

derivative666 said:


> I have some Volkl Shiros 193 w/ Look P14's for sale. Skied on 1 day



Those are kinda big for East coast.


----------



## St. Bear (Mar 25, 2014)

What are the Shiros underfoot? Aren't they like 130? I was thinking something in the one hundred teens.


----------



## Cannonball (Mar 25, 2014)

St. Bear said:


> What are the Shiros underfoot? Aren't they like 130? I was thinking something in the one hundred teens.



Well...  I've been kind of re-evaluating my gear this week and looking for some new purchases.  Would consider parting with my Dynastar Huge Troubles w/ Look PX12 bindings, 185 cm(140-115-130) . Mounted for a 315mm boot.  A few years old and a few dings.  $250?


----------



## moresnow (Mar 25, 2014)

St. Bear said:


> What are the Shiros underfoot? Aren't they like 130? I was thinking something in the one hundred teens.



Shiros are 119s.


----------



## BenedictGomez (Mar 27, 2014)

*Line Prophet 90 *- Daily driver, all-mountain groomed, bumps, trees, anything
*Salomon Xscream* - 65mm underfoot, rock skis, early season skis, crappy/icy conditions, Poconos skis

Thinking of adding Line Blends that are maybe 5" shorter than my all-mountain daily driver skis as a dedicated east coast tree ski.  The Prophets are fine in the trees, but the Blends are a bit lighter and snappier and a few inches shorter would be nice.


----------



## Cannonball (Mar 27, 2014)

Cannonball said:


> Snowboards:
> ​Arbor Element 166. SOMEBODY BUY THIS $225!!
> Prior Khyber 161 Splitboard
> Inca 163
> ...



Was just looking back through my post from early this season and sizing it up:


Snowboards
The Arbor is now a coffee table (though could easily be pulled out and ridden)
Khyber didn't see a lot of miles, but got sweet new Karakoram bindings and will be around for awhile.
The Inca, after 10(?) years is toast. My favorite board ever. It will carry through the season then RIP.
The RIDE has become the 'house board' every visitor rides it. And it is my wife's rock board.
The Salomon so no action this year. Don't know if it will ever again.

Skis
Huge Troubles are still in action. Love 'em. Although I'd sell them and move on if someone is looking for a ski like that.
K2 PEs are going strong.  Naxo bindings are starting to scare me.  Don't know what to do there


Lots of gear going into retirement at the end of this season. Looking to load up over the summer.  Planning to get a premium snowboard, and possibly some 'fun' skis (short, wide, rocker).


----------



## St. Bear (Oct 3, 2014)

St. Bear said:


> Adding some powder skis this summer/fall.
> 
> I only say this because I've heard that you're more likely to realize a goal if you put it in writing.
> 
> Just don't tell my wife.



Ha!  I bought the Line Sick Day 110 in August.

Still haven't told the wife.


----------



## billski (Oct 3, 2014)

St. Bear said:


> Still haven't told the wife.


There's a lot of that illness going around.   It's pretty contagious. I believe it's called Eeeskiola. 

First time in six years, picked up some new boards. Helluva a summertime deal.
I explained the skis, but she didn't realize there were new binding and mounting$ in the offing.:-D
I have been whittling down the honey-do list big time, to ease the blow....


----------



## planb420 (Oct 3, 2014)

billski said:


> I have been whittling down the honey-do list big time, to ease the blow....



usually helps in my case!


----------



## mishka (Oct 3, 2014)

Cannonball said:


> Lots of gear going into retirement at the end of this season. Looking to load up over the summer.  Planning to get a premium snowboard, and *possibly some 'fun' skis (short, wide, rocker)*.



hmmmm;-)     only fan skis here


----------



## dlague (Oct 3, 2014)

Cannonball said:


> Lots of gear going into retirement at the end of this season. Looking to load up over the summer.  Planning to get a premium snowboard, and possibly some 'fun' skis (short, wide, rocker).



Ah I see you are going to bring snow blade - nice!  



.......


----------



## billski (Oct 3, 2014)

Hang onto the Hello Kitty skis.  Those will be collector's items someday.  Or you can bring them out for retro days!


----------



## tree_skier (Oct 3, 2014)

GS Boards
Rossi 9x FIS 191 cm older
Atomic 12 race 186 cm

SL boards
Fischer FIS 165cm
Older Fischer 161cm

Atomic 210 cm Super G

New Last March
Nordica Patron's 185cm

Ski Blades
6


----------



## catsup948 (Oct 6, 2014)

High Society Free Rides 186 mounted with Dukes
K2 Public Enemies circa 2007 with Naxo 01 's
hopefully soon Liberty Variant 97's with Dukes
I have others that are just to beat to ski anymore.  Probably will become a chair.


----------



## Madroch (Oct 11, 2014)

St. Bear said:


> Ha!  I bought the Line Sick Day 110 in August.
> 
> Still haven't told the wife.



Love the sick day 95s - but I am new to the wider ski market....they are just a lot of fun -surprisingly versatile....


----------



## bigbog (Oct 18, 2014)

catsup948 said:


> ......hopefully soon Liberty Variant 97's with Dukes
> I have others that are just to beat to ski anymore.  Probably will become a chair.



Good luck with the Libertys......would like to demo either them or Helix, but maybe will just purchase...but a couple+ others look like a lot of fun as well....


----------



## wa-loaf (Oct 18, 2014)

wa-loaf said:


> Filled out the quiver with some Watea 84s. Bindings are in their way too.
> 
> View attachment 12039



Sold the Progressors to a friend. Rest of the quiver stands. Looking for gear for my fiancee this season, so "probably" no new stuff for me.


----------



## Hawkshot99 (Oct 18, 2014)

Last year I had 
14' Rossi Soul7
14' Fischer RC4
14' Volkl Kendo

They are all gone... The rossi's I had a warrenty issue and now have a 15' Soul7 which I will put the dukes on. The Fischers are currently for sale, as I have a pair of Non-FIS Atomic GS skis on order. The kendos belonhed to my employer. I get a new pair every other year and am due for some new skis. Those are sold and I believe will be replaced with a 15' pair.


----------



## deadheadskier (Oct 18, 2014)

This year will be a 2 ski quiver year.  

Fischer Motive 84
Nordica Vagabond


----------



## skiNEwhere (Oct 18, 2014)

Hawkshot99 said:


> Last year I had
> 14' Rossi Soul7
> 14' Fischer RC4
> 14' Volkl Kendo
> ...



I have the exact same setup on my soul7's as well. Dukes are a great, hardy, binding. If I had one complaint about them though, it's that the climbing bar could have be designed better and can lower itself from 13 to 7 degrees on its own.

I also have

Salomon Guns (relegated to rock ski's last season)
Ski logik howitzer (hammerhead bindings)
K2 pontoons (jesters)


----------



## dlague (Oct 19, 2014)

How do many of you afford multiple sets of new gear in the same year? That is impressive.  I have to spread it out.

'09 Volkl Choptick
'11 Rossi Phantom 87 (now rock skis)
'14 Dynastar Distorter


Sent from my iPad using AlpineZone


----------



## Hawkshot99 (Oct 19, 2014)

dlague said:


> How do many of you afford multiple sets of new gear in the same year? That is impressive.  I have to spread it out.



If I told you, I'd have to kill you.....

This is the 2nd year in a row I have had 3 new pairs of skis and new boots.

I just went and made a list of the past 10 years for myself. I have gone through 21 pairs of skis and 9 pairs of boots. All brand new except my touring boots had like 3 days on them.


----------



## Boston Bulldog (Dec 30, 2014)

2 Ski Quiver this year:

2015 180 Blizzard Brahma (Daily Driver)
2006 172 Atomic Supercross STI (Rock ski/Carver/Early Season.... 65 at the waist:grin

The Brahmas were upgrades over my old Rossignol Pursuit 12's. The Pursuits held well on hardpack and excelled at carving, but struggled in moguls and deep snow. The Brahmas are extremely versatile and have impressed so far.


----------



## Cheese (Dec 30, 2014)

I think I got lucky and didn't pull the trigger on the Experience 88 at the end of last season.  Instead I pulled it last month and got the 2015 version with the Air Tip.  This is honestly the lightest set of skis I have in the quiver and I'm looking forward to seeing what this "All Mountain" ski can do.


----------



## skiNEwhere (Dec 30, 2014)

Cheese, haven't seen you around here in a while.

I currently have 3.5 skis. 

Salomon Guns
Ski Logik Howitzer (tele)
K2 pontoon
And one good Rossi soul 7. Shipping the broken ski to Rossi tomorrow, they may replace it.


----------



## Cheese (Dec 30, 2014)

skiNEwhere said:


> Cheese, haven't seen you around here in a while.
> 
> I currently have 3.5 skis.
> 
> And one good Rossi soul 7. Shipping the broken ski to Rossi tomorrow, they may replace it.



*skiNEwhere*,

I missed a lot of days and a full race season last year due to a bug bite.  Lyme disease took out both knees for 18 months.  Finally can walk normally without needing fluid aspirated as of November so I'm hopeful that I might be able to enjoy a full ski season even though it'll be on weak knees and chicken legs.


I had a single S7 for a few days in Mammoth after loosing it and it's 6' powder strap in a deep glade.  Demo'd the Super 7 then and hated it because it had too much metal and was too stiff for my style.  My missing S7 showed up in lost & found at the end of my trip so I didn't get to replace powder boards that season.

New Super 7 doesn't have the metal, boasts the Air Tip and at 116 underfoot is only a millimeter narrower than my tired S7s.  Not as fat as your Pontoons but still a contender for maximum fun on steep and deep days.


----------



## Cannonball (Mar 12, 2015)

Cannonball said:


> Was just looking back through my post from early this season and sizing it up:
> 
> 
> Snowboards
> ...



I love late season for thinking about gear.  It's a great time to re-evaluate what you have, find deals on new gear, sell off old stuff, and break out old favorites as rock boards.  Huge changes from the last time I updated this list....

*Snowboards*

PowderJet 157.  My pride and joy for this season.  I hand built it last October at the PowderJet Snowboard / Grain Surfboard shop in Maine.  Beautiful minimalist hand-shaped board of local poplar.  Wasn't sure if I'd ever have more fun riding it than building it, but this season certainly made it a joy to ride!!  (pics below)
Never Summer, Cobra 163.  Picked it up and the very end of last season to be my daily driver.  The thing just screams.  
Prior Khyber 161 Splitboard.  So easy and fun to tour on.
A random assortment of old-to-me and new-to-me rock boards and quirky relics.

*Skis*

Fischer Big Stix 100s.  Picked these up a couple of weeks ago when I wasn't looking but the deal was just too good.  Starting to really love these in a variety of conditions.  Just about the perfect ski for me.
K2 PEs circa 2007 with BC bindings.  Still a go-to ski for touring or rough conditions. 
Bought and sold Volkl Shiros without ever skiing them, but tidy profit.
Dynastar Huge Troubles that were so fun to ski, just sold this week

A few PowderJet pics....


----------



## mishka (Mar 12, 2015)

Cannonball said:


> *Snowboards*
> 
> PowderJet 157.  My pride and joy for this season.  I hand built it last October at the PowderJet Snowboard / Grain Surfboard shop in Maine.  Beautiful minimalist hand-shaped board of local poplar.  Wasn't sure if I'd ever have more fun riding it than building it, but this season certainly made it a joy to ride!!  (pics below)
> 
> ...


----------



## Cannonball (Mar 12, 2015)

Thanks Mishka. You'd love this build. Everything you've talked about in the past. Local materials, local build. No additives or preservatives. No p-tex, no carbon. Just wood, steel, and bio-resin.


----------



## mishka (Mar 13, 2015)

aaaa my skis not minimalistic enough for you:grin:   now you know what it takes to make a board,,,, skis lol   so you was involved in the process of making it? What part did you do? Hope not the bending edges lol

nice-looking board good luck with it..... no p-tex a little too far in my book


----------



## Cannonball (Mar 13, 2015)

mishka said:


> aaaa my skis not minimalistic enough for you:grin:   now you know what it takes to make a board,,,, skis lol   so you was involved in the process of making it? What part did you do? Hope not the bending edges lol
> 
> nice-looking board good luck with it..... no p-tex a little too far in my book



Yup, involved in the whole process. Built every bit  including design, layup, bending the edges, shaping, etc. I came up with the design, wood burned it, painted it, finished it. Start to finish.  

No p-tex is really not a problem. This is not a racing board, it's a powder board. So no need to worry about slight differences in speed or durability. The epoxy resin bad is very solid. Still wax and tune it the same as any board.


----------



## Cannonball (Mar 13, 2015)

mishka said:


> aaaa my skis not minimalistic enough for you:grin:   now you know what it takes to make a board,,,, skis lol   so you was involved in the process of making it? What part did you do? Hope not the bending edges lol
> 
> nice-looking board good luck with it..... no p-tex a little too far in my book



Yup, involved in the whole process. Built every bit  including design, layup, bending the edges, shaping, etc. I came up with the design, wood burned it, painted it, finished it. Start to finish.  

No p-tex is really not a problem. This is not a racing board, it's a powder board. So no need to worry about slight differences in speed or durability. The epoxy resin base  is very solid. Still wax and tune it the same as any board. 

Thing rides like a dream.


----------



## skiNEwhere (Mar 13, 2015)

I tried some Icelandic pilgrims a couple days ago, those skis could carve like no other.

I may have to add those to my quiver come season end so that I have something to play with on non-pow days


----------



## mishka (Mar 13, 2015)

Cannonball said:


> Yup, involved in the whole process.



iirc   we started with you to do same thing  last October and at last minute you decide not to make   aaammmm   skis 

everyday skis/board need p-tex     as far epoxy I'm using the same kind

Anyway very happy for you


----------



## Cannonball (Mar 13, 2015)

mishka said:


> iirc   we started with you to do same thing  last October and at last minute you decide not to make   aaammmm   skis
> 
> everyday skis/board need p-tex     as far epoxy I'm using the same kind
> 
> Anyway very happy for you



Yup, well being a snowboarder more than a skier it seemed to make sense  

One big advantage of snowboard building vs ski building is binding placement. That was something I picked up from you.  I know you insist on demo bindings because you're not sure of best placement. With snowboards the inserts allow for a huge and easy range of adjustment.  It makes things significantly easier.


----------



## mishka (Mar 13, 2015)

of course it does.... Not everybody meant to be skier .....somebody have to be snowboarder:lol:

it is what it is. inserts also can be used in skis. Demo binding not about sure or not of best placement it's about greater flexibility in binding position but some bars definitely easier


----------



## mishka (Mar 14, 2015)

Cannonball said:


> Yup, well being a snowboarder more than a skier it seemed to make sense



BTW  you could've asked. I'm not snowboarder and can't design snowboard but definitely can make one.

I would like to see it anyway maybe someday we'll get to ski together again


----------



## Cheese (Oct 11, 2015)

Upgraded the thoroughly abused powder skis this year.  Went from an older S7 







to this year's Super 7.






Beyond switching from old to new I'm basically losing the graphics and twin tips and gaining the honeycomb air tip which I thoroughly enjoy in the Experience 88.  Length change from 178cm to 180cm and width change from 117mm to 116mm shouldn't be noticed at all.

Let it snow ...


----------



## billski (Oct 11, 2015)

why so fat for the east coast?


----------



## deadheadskier (Oct 11, 2015)

That's not wide for a powder ski


----------



## Cheese (Oct 11, 2015)

billski said:


> why so fat for the east coast?



Bill, 

This is a quiver thread and this would be my weapon of choice for powder days in New England, out west and in Europe.  My everyday cruiser is the Experience 88 which is 88mm underfoot.  Unless you're suggesting a low altitude powder ski should be different than a high altitude powder ski?  My quiver does not have that much variety.


----------



## bigbog (Nov 7, 2015)

total: 0 (so far)


----------



## Savemeasammy (Nov 8, 2015)

I added a pair of Kendos for days when wider skis are a better call. 


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## Tin (Nov 11, 2015)

billski said:


> why so fat for the east coast?









If it's less than 100 it's a mogul ski lol




Savemeasammy said:


> I added a pair of Kendos for days when wider skis are a better call.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone mobile app



Pretty excited for you and I want to see how your zipping translates.


----------



## deadheadskier (Nov 11, 2015)

Nordica Vagabond - powder
Nordica Steadfast - all mountain
Fischer Motive84 - hard snow days


----------



## wa-loaf (Nov 11, 2015)

Volkl RaceTiger GS - racing

Fischer Watea 84 - all mountain

Rossi Soul 7 - soft snow/ take out west ski.


----------



## Hawkshot99 (Nov 11, 2015)

I have bought some new skis for this season.
I have...
15' Atomic GS race skis
16' Blizzard brahma
Need to choose..
16' Rossi Soul 7 in a 188 or 16' Rossi Super 7 in a 188. Had my mind set on the supers all summer, but was presented with a smoking deal on another soul 7 to replace my 180's I sold.


----------



## wa-loaf (Nov 11, 2015)

I'd like to add these for racing and bump the Racetigers to hard snow days:

https://shop.atomic.com/en-us/catalog/product/view/id/15337/category/1131/


----------



## billski (Nov 11, 2015)

deadheadskier said:


> That's not wide for a powder ski


  We have powder in New England?


----------



## deadheadskier (Nov 11, 2015)

wa-loaf said:


> I'd like to add these for racing and bump the Racetigers to hard snow days:
> 
> https://shop.atomic.com/en-us/catalog/product/view/id/15337/category/1131/



Those look real nice.  I'd like to replace my Motives someday with a tweener like that.  Head and Fischer both have something similar that I've looked at before.  Such kinds of skis seem to stick around to the following summer and end up on Ebay for a decent price.


----------



## deadheadskier (Nov 11, 2015)

billski said:


> We have powder in New England?



saw a dusting on the western slope of Washington yesterday.  Probably be good for something in the 105+mm waist range.


----------



## Hawkshot99 (Nov 11, 2015)

wa-loaf said:


> I'd like to add these for racing and bump the Racetigers to hard snow days:
> 
> https://shop.atomic.com/en-us/catalog/product/view/id/15337/category/1131/


Have the GS version, and have skied my buddies 171 SL a few times.  Love them both, so Im sure a combo of them would be great.


----------



## WWF-VT (Nov 16, 2015)

Two options this season for me:

2014/15 Volkl RTM 81
2014/15 Volkl Bridge 

I got an awesome deal on the RTM 81's and bought last year's Bridge to replace a pair that I had skied n more than 100 days.


----------



## Tin (Nov 16, 2015)

The Bridge is one fun ski.


----------



## WWF-VT (Nov 17, 2015)

Tin said:


> The Bridge is one fun ski.



The Bridge is a fantastic all-mountain ski at a "value" price point.   Too bad Volkl has discontinued manufacturing it.


----------



## JDMRoma (Nov 17, 2015)

WWF-VT said:


> The Bridge is a fantastic all-mountain ski at a "value" price point.   Too bad Volkl has discontinued manufacturing it.



Looks like they changed them up a bit with the 90eight and the 100eight replaced the Bridge and Gotama



Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------



## Edd (Nov 17, 2015)

180 Blizzard Bushwacker w/ Shadow Kneebindings for a daily driver. 

180 Rossi Soul 7 w/ Carbon Kneebindings for pow. 


I've been trying to decide on a carver forever. Something not too demanding that I can use on the boilerplate. Nothing's grabbing me. If anyone has a suggestion I'm all ears.


----------



## dlague (Nov 17, 2015)

Rock Ski - Rossignol Phantom 87 2007

Playful Ski - Dynastar Distorter 87mm 2014

All around - Dynastar Cham 97 2014

Powder - Volkl Chopstick 2008


----------



## wtcobb (Nov 17, 2015)

Dynastar Legend 85 - All Mountain

Armada Declivity - Touring

Salomon Verse 5 - Rocks/Driveway/Soon-to-be-Shotski


----------



## Not Sure (Nov 17, 2015)

New this year for me Nordica Steadfast 170's / Touring /Dynafits
Try to get another year out of the 2007 Rossi B'2 bandits 174's / Touring/ daily's with Duke's 
Retro 1985 Kneissel Magic star 180's, bought at a yard sale a few years ago  for $15 un mounted still in plastic , have 3 days on pristine shape (bump skis )
1985 K2 712's 195's GS


----------



## dlague (Nov 17, 2015)

I would like a narrow carving ski for those super hard pack and ice days


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------



## mishka (Nov 17, 2015)

for several years now I'm sticking to on the one brand lol 

MR 110 all around and very and deep snow 
MR100 all around deep snow 
MR87  all mountain daily driver
MR80 all mountain daily driver carver


----------



## Hawkshot99 (Nov 19, 2015)

My good buddy the FedEx man came today and delivered me new presents!!
I now have all of my quiver for the year.
16' Rossi Soul 7 (188) w/ Marker F12 Tour
16' Blizzard Brahma (180) w/ Marker Griffon
15' Atomic Redster GS (178)
16' Dalbello Panterra Id 130
12' Dalbello Virus AT boot (not pictured)

The stuff in the picture is now all sitting in my office torturing me to use it. I am stugglibg to not use the paper template to mount the Soul7 as I will have access to a real jig next week.


----------



## wa-loaf (Nov 19, 2015)

Hawkshot99 said:


> My good buddy the FedEx man came today and delivered me new presents!!
> I now have all of my quiver for the year.
> 16' Rossi Soul 7 (188) w/ Marker F12 Tour
> 16' Blizzard Brahma (180) w/ Marker Griffon
> ...



Brahma is a ski I'd love to try out. Good call going 188 on the Soul 7.


----------



## Hawkshot99 (Nov 19, 2015)

wa-loaf said:


> Brahma is a ski I'd love to try out.


I had the Bushwacker the first year it existed. Loved it just felt it was a tad to soft for somebody of my size and skiing style. The Brahma is the same ski but stiffer. I have demoed them a few times and been very happy.



wa-loaf said:


> Good call going 188 on the Soul 7.


I really enjoyed the obes I had in a 180 for east coast skiing. But I have been making trips out past the last few yrs and deffinatly wished for longer when in open bowls.


----------



## catsup948 (Nov 23, 2015)

I have put together a good quiver of new and classic skis.

179 K2 Public Enemies mounted with Naxo 01s for touring

180 Volkl Explosivs mounted with Tyrolia race clamps 8-17 din only! 

180 Surface Live Life's mounted with Dukes for powder trees and touring to the goods!

183 Head Monster 82s mounted with Mojo 15s for everyday fun.

I have my eye on some Liberty variant 97s to replace the exploders, but I can't pull the trigger.


----------



## KD7000 (Nov 23, 2015)

My quiver for this season is an evolution of the past few years... 

My gear is getting old while the kid's gear is newer and better:
130cm Omatic [model unknown, it has rabbits clearing a mountainside with chainsaws] (daughter's)
110cm Nordica Fire Arrow (son's)
140cm Salomon Shogun (daughter's)
166cm Rossi Bandit B78 (mine)
160cm Lib Tech Lando Phoenix (mine)


----------



## Cornhead (Nov 25, 2015)

Christmas in November, the Kuros are sick, definitely water skis. Should get out on the RTM's Friday and Sunday, Urll will determine when I go surfing. Stoked to ski both.


----------



## dlague (Nov 25, 2015)

Cornhead said:


> Christmas in November, the Kuros are sick, definitely water skis. Should get out on the RTM's Friday and Sunday, Urll will determine when I go surfing. Stoked to ski both.



Wow those look wide!


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------



## Cornhead (Nov 25, 2015)

Na, they're skinny, 164/132/139, or 6.46/5.20/5.47 inches, should be fun. Maybe I'll be able to ski Snow Ridge without getting stuck now, maybe, it ain't the steepest place, but man does it get snow. Some nice steep ravines, short, but steep.


----------



## ss20 (Dec 8, 2015)

Hawkshot99 said:


> My good buddy the FedEx man came today and delivered me new presents!!
> I now have all of my quiver for the year.
> 16' Rossi Soul 7 (188) w/ Marker F12 Tour
> 16' Blizzard Brahma (180) w/ Marker Griffon
> ...



That's one hellova lineup!


----------



## dlague (Dec 8, 2015)

Hawkshot99 said:


> My good buddy the FedEx man came today and delivered me new presents!!
> I now have all of my quiver for the year.
> 16' Rossi Soul 7 (188) w/ Marker F12 Tour
> 16' Blizzard Brahma (180) w/ Marker Griffon
> ...



Somebody went all out this year!  Lots of 2016 stuff


----------



## wa-loaf (Dec 8, 2015)

wa-loaf said:


> Volkl RaceTiger GS - racing
> 
> Fischer Watea 84 - all mountain
> 
> Rossi Soul 7 - soft snow/ take out west ski.



Added Volkl RaceTiger SL 160.


----------



## Hawkshot99 (Dec 8, 2015)

ss20 said:


> That's one hellova lineup!


Gotta have the right ski for the right condition...:-o



dlague said:


> Somebody went all out this year!  Lots of 2016 stuff


I took it easy this year...Last year was 3 new 15' skis and new boots.  I decided to save some $ this year and keep the race skis from last year.:wink:


----------



## Terry (Dec 9, 2015)

_​ added a pair of rossi experience 98's this season. They were left over demos. They will replace my worn out, but still fun line prophet 100's._


----------



## rocks860 (Jan 2, 2016)

Surface green lifes (181, 100 waist)
Surface daily (191, 120 waist)

Got the dailys towards the end of last year so haven't skied them that much yet but they've been great so far. Never skied a ski with rocker before so it's been interesting


----------



## drjeff (Mar 4, 2016)

Quiver expanded today! Stöckli Delta Scale's! 129-84-111 - in a 187cm length - these skis just blew me away when I demo'd them last weekend in fresh manmade soft snow to boilerplate with everything from short turns to wide open Super G turns!!

Now I just need to make sure that my wife doesn't pay the VISA bill next month so she doesn't see what they cost!! ;-)


----------



## deadheadskier (Mar 4, 2016)

Ha! There goes the $1100 pass savings. :lol:


----------



## drjeff (Mar 4, 2016)

deadheadskier said:


> Ha! There goes the $1100 pass savings. :lol:



Not quite the full amount of my families pass savings there DHS, but they did put a sizeable dent in that number!! Good friends who own a  GREAT ski shop does come in handy from time to time! ;-)

I really wasn't planning on getting a new pair until next fall, but then I heard a couple of the guys I regularly ski with, who really rip (including one who was on the US Ski Team back in the early 90's) rave about how awesome these Stöckli's were when they demo'd them, and then one of the shop owners strongly "encouraged" me to try them when I swung by the shop last weekend to pick up some tuning supplies, and about 4 turns into my 1st run on them I knew that the VISA card was going to be coming out!! 

The power these skis have is crazy!! And if they do have a top end, I don't think I want to know what it is, as its likely somewhere in the neighborhood of speeds I last hit back in the late 80's when I was a J1/J2 and last raced in a downhill!! Lol!!


----------



## Not Sure (Mar 4, 2016)

Well ...Since mine decreased by one any suggestions for an all mountain and mogul ski that's stable at higher speeds.My old B2's were 174cm and 116,78,105. Kinda narrow by todays standards. I like the my Steadfast's but have them for BC. As fate would have it they couldn't have broken yesterday "Demo day " at Blue. 
In no rush. Like in Christmas story "Major award " I'm going to bury them in the backyard with the sound of Taps in the background.


----------



## drjeff (Mar 4, 2016)

Siliconebobsquarepants said:


> Well ...Since mine decreased by one any suggestions for an all mountain and mogul ski that's stable at higher speeds.My old B2's were 174cm and 116,78,105. Kinda narrow by todays standards. I like the my Steadfast's but have them for BC. As fate would have it they couldn't have broken yesterday "Demo day " at Blue.
> In no rush. Like in Christmas story "Major award " I'm going to bury them in the backyard with the sound of Taps in the background.



Actually next year, based on trends I'm reading about across the industry, those dimensions are going to be not that uncommon, especially for Eastern intended all mountain skis. The trend is to make them a bit narrower than they had been the last few years for more versatility on the generally firmer surfaces we have more days than not...


----------



## deadheadskier (Mar 4, 2016)

Everything Ive read about Stockli suggests they're the Porsche of skis.  Congrats


----------



## drjeff (Mar 4, 2016)

deadheadskier said:


> Everything Ive read about Stockli suggests they're the Porsche of skis.  Congrats



Until last weekend when I got on some Stöckli's for the 1st time, I wondered why the heck my favorite shop dropped Head and picked up Stöckli - I no longer am wondering why they made that move!!

Part of me know is wondering where I'll go next?? Maybe Bode Miller's new Bomber brand?? Lol!! Those would make the Stöckli's I just got seem price wise like something you'd find right now in one of Sports Authority Stores that is scheduled to close in the next few weeks "going out of business" sales racks!! ;-)  

The European craftsman who still make skis by hand as they have been for decades sure have some talent!!


----------



## Not Sure (Mar 4, 2016)

drjeff said:


> Actually next year, based on trends I'm reading about across the industry, those dimensions are going to be not that uncommon, especially for Eastern intended all mountain skis. The trend is to make them a bit narrower than they had been the last few years for more versatility on the generally firmer surfaces we have more days than not...



I like the way the Steadfasts feel but did seem to clank the tips together a bit more , was kind of annoying . Not sure to chaulk it up to first day out or width difference , there 132, 90,118


----------



## deadheadskier (Mar 4, 2016)

Siliconebobsquarepants said:


> I like the way the Steadfasts feel but did seem to clank the tips together a bit more , was kind of annoying . Not sure to chaulk it up to first day out or width difference , there 132, 90,118



The big surprise for me with the Steadfast is how stiff they are.  I have the Vagabonds from the H&B series as well at 107 underfoot and was expecting a similar flex profile on the Steadfast.  Not so. Much stiffer ski, which plays out well for railing groomers, but makes for quite a bit rougher ride in the bumps than I was expecting from this ski.


----------



## gorgonzola (Apr 3, 2016)

some of the bumpers at blue started riding the blizzard latigos and are loving them


----------



## Not Sure (Apr 3, 2016)

gorgonzola said:


> some of the bumpers at blue started riding the blizzard latigos and are loving them



Have to check em out . As fate would have I broke my ski the day After Demo day at Blue ....
I'm good for a little bit, Dead Head Skier sent me his old pair of B'2s ...keeping the Dukes .
Was thinking about the bindings being the breakage cause but after post mortem and looking at the minimal wear on the mounting plates. I think they flex enough not to stress on the ski .


----------



## gmcunni (Feb 21, 2018)

she has us all beat.

*Why Mikaela Shiffrin Brought 35 Pairs of Skis to the Olympics*
https://www.nytimes.com/2018/02/21/sports/olympics/mikaela-shiffrin-skis.html


----------

